# ΞΞΞΞΞ ♦👻♠👽♥💀♣ ΞΞΞΞΞ BULOVA WRUW OCT 2020 ΞΞΞΞΞ ♦👻♠👽♥💀♣ΞΞΞΞΞ



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Moon Watch by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

*M2 Accutron Spaceview "B" Yellow Dot*


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

M0 Accutron 521


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

Accutronredux said:


> M0 Accutron 521


 One of Bulova's most stunning Rare Solid Gold Accutrons.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

This is probably one of the top 3 of my Bulova collection. I totally love the bracelet, the sexy look and obviously the feel with a presence.

Bulova Snorkel by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Bulova Snorkel by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

Just got this back from Rob in Thailand. Needed a cleaning, new crystal and new battery.

Put it on a 17mm NOS 1970s black/red/olive nylon strap that I really like with the gold case and dial patina.

This was my great uncle's watch, a gift from his employer, C&S Bank, in 1966.

I don't expect to wear it very often due to the diminutive (34mm?) size. But I'm tickled pink that it is working again. It hasn't been worn since my uncle passed in the late 80s.


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

My birth year Bulova, 1951.
Joe


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Newly patina'd hands to match the lume

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

*M3 14kt Gold Accutron Model 559. Style 25054Y. Case 2409*


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Accutron VX200 chrono









Passed it down to my son years ago - happy to see him wearing it.


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

Accutron 410


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

M6 Astro 'K'. The first Astro I ever bought.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova Presiocionist by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Bulova Red Snorkel 666

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

This one will be accompanying me to the Doc appt at lunchtime. Accutron Model 204 Circa 1960


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

30 jewel automatic "Commander" AO. Apparently there are 9 jewels for the rotor bearing, making them functional and not there only for the jewel count.
Recently professionally serviced, and I regulated it. Now gaining between 0.5-1 sec per hour, with no change when resting dial up overnight. I like it! 1969 code on the movement, 1970 on the case. My high school graduation year.


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## colonelpurple (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

M0 14kt Yellow Gold Alpha Spaceview


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## wookieman (Jun 7, 2016)

Love this thing.


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

Vintage 1979, date code N9. The year my wife and I met. This Bulova Devil Diver is recently back from being serviced. Keeping time more accurately than many of my other quartzes.


----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

mystic nerd said:


> 30 jewel automatic "Commander" AO. Apparently there are 9 jewels for the rotor bearing, making them functional and not there only for the jewel count.
> Recently professionally serviced, and I regulated it. Now gaining between 0.5-1 sec per hour, with no change when resting dial up overnight. I like it! 1969 code on the movement, 1970 on the case. My high school graduation year.


Just wanted to confirm - 0.5-1sec per hour??
24 sec per day & 87,600 sec per year? 
It does not sound right.....but maybe it is right??? Hence the question...


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

bombaywalla said:


> Just wanted to confirm - 0.5-1sec per hour??
> 24 sec per day & 87,600 sec per year?
> It does not sound right.....but maybe it is right??? Hence the question...


That post was from mid-day, Oct 6. 
I think I gave the regulator lever another small push that evening, and it had clearly better results visible the next day:

The following day (Oct 7), I recorded it as +6.5 seconds over 16 hours, on my wrist. 
Gaining under 0.5 sec/hr.
The following night, testing face-up, it gained about 0.6 sec/hour.

I probably will open it up again, to slow it down just a bit more. But I see this as being pretty good now. If I overshoot the mark, and have it losing time over the day, I will have to go back to a slight gain.

I plan on wearing it a few times per week or per month, but not daily. I'll set it whenever I put it on. So for me, an error of up to 20-30 sec/day will be OK.

Incidentally, I haven't worn it since late Wednesday evening. It's been resting face up since then. It's still running, at 11:55 am Friday, and has lost 35 sec since it began resting (aka not being worn). So the reserve is at least 36 hours.


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

Accutron Model 425 in Case 2527


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

celebrating my 81st today and have declared it "Alpha" day...one for morning and one for afternoon.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Before








After a little polywatch and some pressure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StampeSV4 (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Vintage 1967 Caravelle.
Joe


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Looking for a bezel and movement

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SZenithLee (Jul 16, 2014)

Finally got one, and I love every bit of it.




  








DSCN2749.JPG




__
SZenithLee


__
Oct 17, 2020












  








2020-10-15 23.48.21.jpg




__
SZenithLee


__
Oct 17, 2020












  








DSCN2770.JPG




__
SZenithLee


__
Oct 17, 2020












  








DSCN2782.JPG




__
SZenithLee


__
Oct 17, 2020








For some reason I like to set it next to my Nixie watch, another watch with interesting electronics.




  








DSCN2839.JPG




__
SZenithLee


__
Oct 17, 2020


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

*Bulova Accutron Model '422' Style 24036 in case 2527/*w a Gold Filled Coffin Link band. The band was lying around so I installed it on this watch. I don't want to screw up the lugs so the band will stay on for a short time and then I will go back to the original looking leather band. For anyone that is familiar with this watch layout in past forum conversations, it has somehow adopted the name of 'Canadian Dress Railroad' or 'Dress RailRoad' along with several other railroad approved and non Railroad dial/case examples. That name is nothing but a 'slang term' invited by an online accutron watch seller years ago and it stuck to the wall like glue. Some Ebay sellers still use the Dress Railroad slang term. It doesn't now nor ever has been called anything related to those words. Bulova doesn't even state this particular watch was a Railroad watch at all. But now we know it's just a basic Model '422' in a 2527 case. A complex perplexing story years ago. A very simple explanation now. None the less a very stunning dial/hand combo seen on a couple of Accutrons, including Swiss variants. End of a history lesson.


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

minuteman 62 is correct in his assertions of the origin(s) of the slang terms. However, as an added footnote there is a stainless steel version identified as "Railroad model" and sold in the overseas market.


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

Accutronredux said:


> minuteman 62 is correct in his assertions of the origin(s) of the slang terms. However, as an added footnote there is a stainless steel version identified as "Railroad model" and sold in the overseas market.


Indeed. That is a wonderful Swiss Railroad Approved watch. My point ( I may have misconstrued) was the dial on the Model 422 and also that wonderful Swiss Chapter Ring Railroad Approved dial look similar in layout but neither the Railroad Approved Dial layout or the dial layout on the Model 422 were ever called a Canadian Dress Railroad or Dress Railroad by Bulova on any documentation. It was a made-up name by OFT years ago and people saw it and started calling any dial that looked like these two examples as Dress Railroads or Canadian Dress Railroads. That slang term makes it easy to identify what watch we are talking about but it's still a slang term and not anything Bulova ever used to identify these dials.


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

point well taken


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

Accutronredux said:


> point well taken


The reason I wrote that 'history' backstory report again is because I have had several 'newbies' ask me lately why I didn't call my watch a Dress Railroad (there is one on ebay now and they are calling it a Dress Railroad). The Newbies are obviously still seeing the slang term used in various places and are alittle confused. So we repeat the history behind the name again.


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

The new additions. The Accutron needs a service though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

*1963 Bulova Accutron Spaceview "C" *
Style# 21026 in case 2362
M2 Movement
Kreisler Coffin Link Bracelet


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

N3 Accutron Date and Day "CD"


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Old school driver.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lu.. (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## timetokill (Sep 15, 2006)

Just arrived this week and I love it 😊


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Wore this Bulova Senator "B" Sea King to church this morning.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

An Accutron happy birthday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

man.. this month has gone fast... only a few more left to get in your october Bulova's.


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Miyota-powered manual wind Caravelle.


----------



## The_Old_Man (Oct 25, 2020)

Precisionist_98B267.jpg




__
The_Old_Man


__
Oct 27, 2020


----------



## Zedd88 (Sep 6, 2020)

Wearing my Bulova Accutron II Alpha. I know people are divided on this but personally I feel it really does look good on the wrist.









Lume shot.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

M1 Bulova Accutron Model 206
Case 2362
M1 Movement
Kreisler Coffin Link Bracelet


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

A funky 70s UFO-cased Caravelle manual wind. Far out, man!


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

1960 14kt YG Alpha Spaceview
Case 2304


----------



## The_Old_Man (Oct 25, 2020)

1974 Accutron Date.jpg




__
The_Old_Man


__
Oct 29, 2020


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

50's Bulova Automatic:


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

The colors of fall foliage in SoCal; brown, green, and ash

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

1961 14k Alpha, caliber 214


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

Accutronredux said:


> 1961 14k Alpha, caliber 214


That is one of the most stunning and cleanest Coin Dial Alpha's out there!


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Finally got this in! Special edition for Macy's. Unfortunately, it has a leather strap so long even the last hole in the strap is way too loose. Put it on a NATO pending arrival of a couple choices on Amazon. Love the retro look, but at 39mm!


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

My last watch of the month.

*1961 14kt White Gold Alpha*


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Old_Tractor said:


> Finally got this in! Special edition for Macy's. Unfortunately, it has a leather strap so long even the last hole in the strap is way too loose. Put it on a NATO pending arrival of a couple choices on Amazon. Love the retro look, but at 39mm!
> 
> View attachment 15526135


Try Milanese mesh. Worked well for mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

